# الدورات المطلوبه للهندسة الصناعية للعمل



## _mohamed_ (16 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هى الدورات المطلوبة لخريج الهندسة الصناعية للعمل فى السوق ؟
وخصوصا فى دول الخليج ؟

وهل لابد من اخذ الدورات للحصول على العمل ؟


...


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 أغسطس 2013)

أولاً عليك تحديد المجال الذي تريد العمل فيه فمجالات عمل خريج الهندسة الصناعية متعددة وكثيرة ومنها:
1. تخطيط عمليات الإنتاج (Planning )
2. تصميم نظم التصنيع (Manufacturing Systems Design )
3. إدارة الجودة الشاملة ((TQM ) ((Total Quality Management )
4. إدارة المشاريع (Project Management ).
5. إدارة الموارد البشرية (Human Resources Management ) 
6. هندسة العوامل البشرية (Human Factors Engineering)
7. عمليات الإنتاج (Production Processes ) 

 التخزين والإمداد والتوزيع والدعم اللوجستي.  (Inventory, Distribution & Logistics 

من ثم يمكن تحديد الدورات التدريبية اللأزمة.


----------



## _mohamed_ (17 أغسطس 2013)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> أولاً عليك تحديد المجال الذي تريد العمل فيه فمجالات عمل خريج الهندسة الصناعية متعددة وكثيرة ومنها:
> 1. تخطيط عمليات الإنتاج (Planning )
> 2. تصميم نظم التصنيع (Manufacturing Systems Design )
> 3. إدارة الجودة الشاملة ((TQM ) ((Total Quality Management )
> ...




بالنسبة لمجال العمل فالتركيز الاكثر على ادارة الجودة والتخطيط ​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 أغسطس 2013)

عادة ما تكون إدارة الجودة منفصلة عن إدارة التخطيط ...تحديد الدورات يتطلب تحديد طبيعة نشاط المؤسسة فمثلاً هل هي شركة نفطية أو شركة مقاولات أو شركة مواد عذائية وغيره ...دورات الجودة هي:
[FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ادارة الجودة الشاملة في المختبرات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ISO17025[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المواصفات القياسية العالمية الحديثة [/FONT][FONT=&quot](ISO 2000)[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المهارات والمفاهيم الاساسية لنظم الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيفية التطبيق لنظام تحليل ورقابة مخاطر التلوث فى صناعة الغذاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] )[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]8. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البرنامج التحضيرى للحصول على الحزام الأسود فى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] SIX Sigma came-bbc[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]9. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطرق والأساليب الاحصائية لمراقبة الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]10. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العوامل الثمانية لانشاء نظام إدارة الجودة المستدامة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]11. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تطبيقات الايزو 14001[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]12. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعداد المراجع الداخلى لنظام ادارة الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]13. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]14. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعداد مراجع داخلى نظم سلامة الغذاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - HACCP[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]15. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شهادة اعداد كبير مراجعى الأيزو 9001/2008[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]16. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الخطوط العريضة لجودة التعليم[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]17. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الاخطاء الشائعة لتطبيقات الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]18. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطرق والأساليب الاحصائية لمراقبة الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]19. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحسين الجودة وتخفيض تكاليف الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]20. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كيفية التطبيق لنظام تحليل ورقابة مخاطر التلوث فى صناعة الغذاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]21. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات فى ظل الجودة الشاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]22. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]متطلبات تطبيق نظم الجودة الشاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]24. [/FONT] [FONT=&quot]23. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المعايرة لاجهزة الاختبار والقياس[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]24. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعداد مراجع داخلى نظم سلامة الغذاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]HACCP[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]25. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المهارات والمفاهيم الاساسية لنظم الجودة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot]26. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] )[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]27. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]برمجة المشاريع باستخدام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]M.S - Project[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]28. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إدارة الجــــودة الشـاملة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] T.Q.M[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]29. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المراجعة الداخلية لنظم الجودة ( الأيزو[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]30. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إدارة التمـــيز[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Excellence Management[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]31. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اعداد كبير مراجعين نظم سلامة الغذاء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - HACCP[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## _mohamed_ (19 أغسطس 2013)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> عادة ما تكون إدارة الجودة منفصلة عن إدارة التخطيط ...تحديد الدورات يتطلب تحديد طبيعة نشاط المؤسسة فمثلاً هل هي شركة نفطية أو شركة مقاولات أو شركة مواد عذائية وغيره ...دورات الجودة هي:
> 1. . البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل 2. ادارة الجودة الشاملة في المختبراتISO17025 3. إدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات 4. المواصفات القياسية العالمية الحديثة (ISO 2000) 5. المهارات والمفاهيم الاساسية لنظم الجودة 6. كيفية التطبيق لنظام تحليل ورقابة مخاطر التلوث فى صناعة الغذاء 7. البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل ) 8. البرنامج التحضيرى للحصول على الحزام الأسود فى SIX Sigma came-bbc 9. الطرق والأساليب الاحصائية لمراقبة الجودة 10. العوامل الثمانية لانشاء نظام إدارة الجودة المستدامة 11. تطبيقات الايزو 14001 12. اعداد المراجع الداخلى لنظام ادارة الجودة 13. إدارة الجودة الشاملة للشركات والمنظمات 14. اعداد مراجع داخلى نظم سلامة الغذاء - HACCP 15. شهادة اعداد كبير مراجعى الأيزو 9001/2008 16. الخطوط العريضة لجودة التعليم 17. الاخطاء الشائعة لتطبيقات الجودة 18. الطرق والأساليب الاحصائية لمراقبة الجودة 19. تحسين الجودة وتخفيض تكاليف الجودة 20. كيفية التطبيق لنظام تحليل ورقابة مخاطر التلوث فى صناعة الغذاء 21. بناء وتقييم القدرات المؤسسية للمؤسسات فى ظل الجودة الشاملة 22. متطلبات تطبيق نظم الجودة الشاملة24.  23. المعايرة لاجهزة الاختبار والقياس 24. اعداد مراجع داخلى نظم سلامة الغذاءHACCP 25. المهارات والمفاهيم الاساسية لنظم الجودة 26. البرنامج المتكامل للتعريف بالأيزو 9000 / 2008( العناصر - شروط التأهيل ) 27. برمجة المشاريع باستخدامM.S - Project 28. إدارة الجــــودة الشـاملة T.Q.M 29. المراجعة الداخلية لنظم الجودة ( الأيزو) 30. إدارة التمـــيز Excellence Management 31. اعداد كبير مراجعين نظم سلامة الغذاء - HACCP




بارك الله فيك يا هندسه
وماذا عن التخطيط
​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 أغسطس 2013)

[FONT=&quot]في بداية العمل لخريج الهندسة سيكون في مستوى الإدارة المباشرة هي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإدارة التنفيذية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]وأحيانا تسمى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإدارة التشغيلية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]ويمثلها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المشرفون[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]فهي التي تشرف مباشرة على تنفيذ الأعمال وتنزيل السياسات على أرض الواقع وتركز على الجوانب الفنية لذا يفضل أخذ دورات في مجال التخطيط التشغيلي مثل تخطيط عمليات الأنتاج أو تخطيط عمليات الصيانة ...إلخ[/FONT].


----------



## eng_basma (6 ديسمبر 2014)

ما هي الدورات المطلوبة لمجال تخطيط عمليات الصيانة


----------

